# Getting Ready For Opener



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Musky, Pike, Walleye and Catch & Release Bass open up this Saturday so I've been pretty busy. I have about 18 more Believer blanks to paint up. Got a whole bunch of them from a friend. 
I can't wait to try out the bird. I bet the bass will destroy it.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

And the last two


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice! 

I see some classics in there, along with some one of a kind type work. Keep em coming.


----------



## JSykes3 (Oct 14, 2010)

Wow, that bird is pretty wicked.


----------



## theyounggun (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words vc1111 and JSykes3. Never did make it out for opener. lol. I went out turkey hunting instead and got my first. A nice jake that is going to taste real nice. Hopefully get out soon before the boat traffic gets too crazy for my little boat.


----------

